# Warp-Software



## LRK (20. Juli 2004)

Servus.
Sicher kennt ihr diese 2D-Animationen, in denen Objekte in andere Formen morphen. Spezielle Warp-Software ist die Grundlage solcher Animationen.
http://www.filesland.com/software/warp.html
Nun wollte ich mal wissen ob jemand eine kostenlose Software dafür kennt oder ob etwa Photoshop ect. sowas inne hat.


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (20. Juli 2004)

Hallo,

Habe seit kurzem WinMorph. Dieses Programm ist Freeware und auf vielen
Seiten zum Download zu finden.
Es ist anfangs recht unübersichtlich, aber man fuchst sich da schnell rein.

Gruss Markus


----------



## LRK (21. Juli 2004)

Da schau' her. Sicher ein hübsches Programm aber lange nicht so einfach wie Morpheus. Und die Ergebnisse sind irgendwie komisch.
http://mitglied.lycos.de/herrkroeger/schrush2.gif
Aber das wird vielleicht noch.
Fast schon grandios ist Wink, ein anderes Freewaretool dieser Firma, dass einen optimalen Weg zur Erstellung eines interaktiven Videotutorials verwendet und die entstandene Datei, meist nur ein paar hundert Kilobyte groß, in Shockwave *.swf + dazugehöriger HTML-Seite oder als EXE und selbstlaufendes Video speichert. Ich schlage den Admins hiermit vor, dieses Programm künftig als Refferenz zur Erstellung von Video-Tuts zu zulassen und eine (neue) Section im Board zu öffnen.
Hier ein extrem simpel gehaltenes Beispiel, dass ich in wenigen Minuten zusammen geschustert hab'. (nur 76 kb!)
Ignorriert die Werbung einfach. 
http://mitglied.lycos.de/herrkroeger/wink.htm
Tschau.


----------

